# Brake pads time to change? With what?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

My EHaibike has 2,828 kms. Being a light rider who does not focus on speed what might be their life expanctancy?
I want modulation what should i buy?
Magura MT4 is what specs says
I like what is on.
Here is a link to my bike
Happy trails!
https://winora-group.com/manuals/2017/specs/HAI_sduro_specs/HAI_SDURO_hardseven_60.pdf


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have 2000 miles on my Haibike with Magura MT5 calipers. I have worn out 3-4 sets of pads and I purchase them on amazon.
Looks like my style of riding is murder on brakes


----------



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

I switched my stock sram code r brakes on my norco to shimano saints. so much more power and control. I ride log roads to the steep stuff


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

33red said:


> My EHaibike has 2,828 kms. Being a light rider who does not focus on speed what might be their life expanctancy?
> I want modulation what should i buy?
> Magura MT4 is what specs says
> I like what is on.
> ...


Organic pads will have more modulation and but last less time and be less good for long blistering descents or potentially high speed stopping. Sintered or metallic pads will have better resistance to long applications, heat fading, and will last longer but will have less initial bite, requiring heat to become more grippy, but will also be more grippy once heated.

Heavier riders tend to prefer the sintered as they last longer for the riders mass. Often you can mix and match as well with one pad in each caliper being a sintered and the other an organic. The pad your bike takes is quite reasonably priced so I wouldn't worry too much., (chain reaction has them: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...LCaLr8LMcx8ZtOkDKrgSF0AYSJrslWnMaAvPTEALw_wcB - $5.39USD)

I have found that the sintered work less well on wet rotors as it takes longer to build the heat that they require but organic wear much quicker on the wet rotor as the wet is often paired with grime.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

rockcrusher thanks for the details.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I also have Magura MT-4 on my Haibike and they are not good. The front has a 200mm rotor and it chatters when hot. I cleaned the rotor with alcohol with no improvement.

I found that Jenson USA has genuine Magura MT 7.4 "Performance" pads for $6 a pair. Dirt cheap. I ordered some and when they arrive, I'll see if they fix the issue. Magura has three levels of pads and I do not know what came stock on my bike, but if new pads don't fix the heat chatter, the brakes are going in the trash in favor of some Shimanos.

https://www.jensonusa.com/Magura-MT-74-Performance-Brake-Pads-Performance-Type-74

From the Magura website:

MAGURA DISC BRAKE PADS:

To be prepared for all riding conditions, you can choose between three different brake pads: "Performance", "Comfort" and "Race". Available for all MT brake models, these pads come with single linings or double linings for 4-piston callipers.

Comfort Pad:

"Comfort" brake pads are very interesting for riders who value the best possible modulation. Beginners especially will appreciate the good-natured braking behaviour and the long service life of these brake pads.

Performance Pad:

These pads are suitable for all riders who are looking for excellent performance and a high level of durability. Whether on extended tours or on long bike park days, the "Performance" brake pads will always stop you safely.

Race Pad:

These brake pads really bite! They're designed to deliver the best possible braking power - in all conditions - and are recommended for racing aficionados and performance-oriented riders who need short deceleration times at high speeds."


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

honkinunit said:


> I also have Magura MT-4 on my Haibike and they are not good. The front has a 200mm rotor and it chatters when hot. I cleaned the rotor with alcohol with no improvement.
> 
> I found that Jenson USA has genuine Magura MT 7.4 "Performance" pads for $6 a pair. Dirt cheap. I ordered some and when they arrive, I'll see if they fix the issue. Magura has three levels of pads and I do not know what came stock on my bike, but if new pads don't fix the heat chatter, the brakes are going in the trash in favor of some Shimanos.
> 
> ...


Maybe something happened because mine have 0 problem over 2,800kms. I will order the comfort to be ready when time comes. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I believe MT4 is Magura’s XC brakes. For these ebikes it might be better to upgrade the brakes to at least a 4 piston design. If you like Magura, I hear the MT5’s are super strong. Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

At 130 pounds they can all stop me, i like the feel, they are doing their job.


----------

